# Is this a trick to have the BFD apply filters for multiple seating positions??



## deepstang (Nov 17, 2009)

I am sure this has been discussed and asked....and I am also sure that it may not be the most accurate method, but I will ask.

Is it a good idea to take REW measurements from several locations across the main seating area and extrapolate the AVERAGE via REW, and than use that AVERAGED graph to find the PEAKS and apply the appropriate filters??


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, you can do that. In most rooms there is no way equalization is going to give optimal performance for all seating locations. Most people just optimize EQ for the “sweet spot” and leave it at that. Movie bass is more about “boom” than anything else, so there’s no need for picture-perfect response at every location. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## deepstang (Nov 17, 2009)

Speaking of HT applications and "boom", what frequency would you guess that "HT Boom" is largely experienced??

I guess this topic is similar to the whole "mid bass" discussion.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

deepstang said:


> Speaking of HT applications and "boom", what frequency would you guess that "HT Boom" is largely experienced??


That would vary from one movie to the next.

By "boom" I meant that movie bass is typically just low frequency noise, in contrast to music.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

